# Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?



## schneckers (20. März 2020)

*Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Hallo!

Habe trotz eines Scythe Mugen 5 große Probleme meinen 3900X unter 90° C (Last) zu bekommen. 
Sobald ich den FurMark CPU burner starte, springt die Temperatur von 45° auf 75° und steigt dann langsam auf 90. Im Idle komme ich jedoch locker auf 45° C. 

Bei offenem Case geht die Temperatur nicht über 77° C, habe ich also ein Air-Flow problem? Reicht der hintere Lüfter also nicht aus um die angestaute warme Luft zu entfernen?

Der Kühler unter Last aber auch eher lau warm, ist das normal? Schrauben sind alle fest und gleichmäßig angezogen, WLP erbsengroß und auf CPU verschtrichen.

Hab die mitgelieferte Scythe WLP benutzt, taugt die überhaupt was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Case (Cooler Master Silencio 352M) einfach zu "schlecht" für dieses Setup?

Derzeit siehts bei mir im Gehäuse so aus, hoffe man erkennt genug (ignoriert den linken CPU Lüfter, der ist nur aus Verzweifelung da):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten habe ich noch überall Arctic P12 120mm Lüfter verbaut, die sollten ja eigendlich schon vernünftigen Durchsatz haben, oder? Lüfter sind mitlerweile alle an die CPU Temperatur gekoppelt, also drehen schon bei relativ früh auf 1800 RPM max.
Nochmal alle Specs:

CPU: Ryzen 3900X mit Scythe Mugen 5 mit 1x Arctic P12 120mm
Mainboard: AsRock X570M Pro4
GPU: AMD R9 R390 (keine Temperatur Probleme bisher)
PSU: Seasonic SS-660XP
Case: Cooler Master Silencio 352M mit 3x Arctic P12 120mm

Viele Grüße 
schneckers


----------



## Research (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

.

Cooler Master: Silencio 352

Würde noch einen


> Top: 120x15mm fan x 1 (optional)


Einbauen.

EinAirduckt für die GPU hilft auch.
YouTube
.


----------



## matti30 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

furmark CPU Burner.... 

orientiere dich lieber darauf, wie die Temps im Alltag sind und lass dich von solchen Programmen nicht verrückt machen.

Wenn du airflow willst, bist mit dem Silencio an der falschen Stelle. Da eignet sich dann eher ein Meshify C.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



schneckers schrieb:


> 90° C (Last)
> [...]
> Bei offenem Case geht die Temperatur nicht über 77° C
> [...]
> habe ich also ein Air-Flow problem?



Ganz offensichtlich ja, wenn der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Tür offen und Tür zu deutlich über 10°C sind.  


Ums vorweg zu sagen: das ist alles nicht problematisch, alles unter 95°C ist für die CPU kein Problem und im normalen Alltag ohne großer Last auf allen Kernen wirst du denke iuch auch nicht über 90 kommen. Dennoch könnte hier eine optimierte Gehäuselüftung durchaus helfen wenn man die CPU-Temperatur wirklich senken möchte.


----------



## Darkscream (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Ich finde es jetzt schon problematisch weil das Teil nicht viel heizt. Bei einem R5 3600 dauert es hier schon ewig bis das Teil auf 65°C kommt (schnellster Lüfter 870RPM). Das ist sehr wenig, Prime small dürfte  bei Ihm in Sekunden 100°C erreichen. Nur so eine Vermutung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Ich finde es jetzt schon problematisch weil das Teil nicht viel heizt.



Es geht um die Grafikkarte, nicht um die CPU.


----------



## Darkscream (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Um was geht es? 


> Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?


Ich hätte jetzt gedacht ein 3900X wäre eine CPU..... aber egal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Ach verdammte Hacke du hast natürlich Recht. Das kommt davon wenn man in 20 Threads auf einmal unterwegs ist und die verwechselt. Ich war noch geistig in https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...st-mein-netzteil-zu-schwach.html#post10245327 unterwegs wo ne 590er Radeon anscheinend zu heiß wird.

Sorry, mein Fehler 

Ein 3900X kann durchaus richtung 90°C gehen bei längerer und großer Last in geschlossenem Gehäuse, das hab ich bei mir mit nem Brocken3 auch schon gesehen. Aber wie schon gesagt dafür muss es eigentlich auslastungsmäßig hart kommen und wirklich ein technisches problem ists nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

In meinem Dark Base Pro 900  (auch mit Offener Tür) 3x140mm einsaugend und einem Brocken3 mit 2x140mm Lüftern bis max 800rpm aktuell, kämme ich auch auf 90-95°C. Ab 95°C Drosselt er sich runter um nicht noch heißer zu werden. Im Alltag und Gaming komme ich aber so auf im Mittel 65-75°C. Wenn ich dann mal sehr CPU intensive Anwendungen und Spiele nutze steht als maximalwert auch schon mal 87°C da aber nur in Ausnahmefällen und dann auch nur kleine Temp. spitzen. Im "echten^^" Idle also ohne Nutzung liegt Meiner auch bei 35-40°C. Im Desktopbetrieb (Firefox Schreiben etc) so um 45-65°C
Soweit ich weis misst/errechnet Ryzen aber sowiso den Heißesten Punkt- wenn das Falsch ist, korrigiert mich bitte!


Wie weiter oben steht;
Die CPU würde nicht in "Sekunden" auf 100°C kommen,... schon deshalb weil dann schon längst die Sicherheitsmechanismen gegriffen haben(sollten)
Und ein 3600 mit nur einem Chiplet kann man auch nur bedingt mit einem 3900X vergleichen.

Außerdem.., wer spielt denn bitte überhaupt diese CPU-extrem-Auslastungsprogramme. Ich denke die sind nur erfunden worden um Kühlerherstellern ein besseren Umsatz zu bescheren
Wenn du alles richtig Montiert hast mach dir keine Sorgen


----------



## schneckers (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Danke erstmal an die Antworten! 


Research schrieb:


> .
> 
> Cooler Master: Silencio 352
> 
> ...



Hat leider nur ~2° C wett gemacht. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich ja, wenn der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Tür offen und Tür zu deutlich über 10°C sind.
> 
> 
> Ums vorweg zu sagen: das ist alles nicht problematisch, alles unter 95°C ist für die CPU kein Problem und im normalen Alltag ohne großer Last auf allen Kernen wirst du denke iuch auch nicht über 90 kommen. Dennoch könnte hier eine optimierte Gehäuselüftung durchaus helfen wenn man die CPU-Temperatur wirklich senken möchte.



Ist das wirklich kein Problem? Möchte halt noch länger was von meinem Rechner haben... 



matti30 schrieb:


> furmark CPU Burner....
> 
> orientiere dich lieber darauf, wie die Temps im Alltag sind und lass dich von solchen Programmen nicht verrückt machen.
> 
> Wenn du airflow willst, bist mit dem Silencio an der falschen Stelle. Da eignet sich dann eher ein Meshify C.



Ja, tatsächlich komme ich mit alltags sachen in auch in CPU Burner bereiche. 
Sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das ich den PC eher zum Rendern und Compilen benutze als zum Zocken verwende. 

Wenn ich mir das alles durchlese wird wohl doch ein neues case fällig. Dann würde sich wohl auch bessere WLP lohnen oder? In Sachen Air-Flow wüsste ich auch nicht mehr weiter(siehe erstes bild). Evtl noch die vorderen Lüfter nach aussen richten, aber das erscheint mir etwas seltsam...


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



schneckers schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich kein Problem? Möchte halt noch länger was von meinem Rechner haben...



Technisch - nein. Deine CPU KANN nicht zu heiß werden weil sie vorher drosselt und notfalls abschaltet. Du kannst ohne es mit Hintergrundwissen mutwillig zu machen deine CPU nicht kaputt machen.
Details: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html


----------



## schneckers (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Technisch - nein. Deine CPU KANN nicht zu heiß werden weil sie vorher drosselt und notfalls abschaltet. Du kannst ohne es mit Hintergrundwissen mutwillig zu machen deine CPU nicht kaputt machen.
> Details: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...lkis-blog-35-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche.html



Oh. Das beruhigt mich (und spart mir auch das Geld). Mega!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!


schneckers schrieb:


> Bei offenem Case geht die Temperatur nicht über 77° C, habe ich also ein Air-Flow problem?


Genau das ist es und nur das. Das bekommen wir gelöst.

Dein Gehäuse ist nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Gehäuse, was hat nur andere Schwerpunkte. Der liegt bei Geräuschdämmung. Installiere oben einen weiteren Lüfter und Du wirst 3-10°C tiefere Temperaturen im Gehäuse bekommen und entsprechend tiefere Temperaturen der Komponenten.



schneckers schrieb:


> Der Kühler unter Last aber auch eher lau warm, ist das normal?


Ja, das ist normal. Kühler werden nie wirklich warm, weil die thermische Drossel der Überhang von der CPU zum Kühler ist. Der Kühler sollte maximal 10°C wärmer als die Umgebengsluft werden.

Lösungsansatz:

Oben ein 140mm Lüfter und alles wird gut!
Arctic F14 PWM ab €' '4,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz ab €'*'59,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



schneckers schrieb:


> Oh. Das beruhigt mich (und spart mir auch das Geld). Mega!



Gerne.

Noch als Nebensatz weil die Irritation häufig ist:

Dass die CPU sich selbst schützt und 95°C kein problem sind stimmt für den Schadenfall "Spontaner Hitzetod", der bei 130-150°C irgendwo eintritt, sprich die CPU brennt durch. Damit das nicht passiert gibts Schutzfunktionen.

Das alles hat NICHTS damit zu tun, dass selbstverständlich die haltbarkeit einer CPU bei 90°C geringer ist als bei 50°C, denn der Verschleiß steigt mit der Temperatur. Nur ist der Effekt für Privatnutzer quasi irrelevant, da auch eine CPU die ständig bei 90°C rumeiert in aller (statistischen) Regel viel länger hält als der Besitzer sie benutzen will (wir reden von 10+ Jahren).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen das bei 90°C  wenn es plötzlich zu nochmehr Last kommt anfängt zu ruckeln  .

Aber ist ja eh nur Prime ! Und nein die Lüfterhersteller haben Prime nicht aus dem Boden gestampft.

Kaputtmachen kannst du nix !  

Bei mir ist mal die Wasserpumpe ausgefallen CPU übertaktet  , habs nicht mitbekommen beim zocken  .  Aber is ruckelte etwas  ca 5-8 min lang... dann stark !  ... dann ging der Rechner aus  .    Ich gug  ...
Pumpe läuft nicht mehr , grabsch den CPU-Kühler an  verbrenn mir die Pfoten  ,   hätte gern die Temp gewusst wo er abgeschaltet hat  .  
Gefühlt weit über 100°C ,  die ganzen Schläuche waren auch schon ganz labrig  xD  ....aber der Adrenalinschub war mit nix anderem zu vergleichen  

Etwas Schläuche quetschen damit wenigsten die nächsten  paar Milliliter drüberrutschen und abkühlen lassen  ...fertich  .

Neustart !   Läuft ....


----------



## g2rt (25. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Hey ,

mir stellt sich das selbe Thema , falls ich einen neuen thread aufmachen müsste, würde ich das machen.

Ich habe auch ein neues setup , bin aber in kühlung und airflow eine Null. Derzeit ryzen 3900x im eco modus (bios 65w) , kühlr boxed lüfter, 2 GPU (vfio) und das Gehäuse fractal design r7 mit den Anfangs lüftern drin. 

Im Idle heizt die CPU schon auf 62 Grad, was ich hier lese alles nicht so schlimm ist. Sobald aber etwas last drauf kommt ,schießt es schnell auf die 80 hoch und wird dadurch natürlich vom Lüfter laut. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? zusätzliche lüfter oben einbauen? cpu lüfter auswechseln aio oder dark rock pro 4 zb? undervolting?

Ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar! Mir geht es vor allem um kühlung und lautstärke, rgb usw muss alles nicht sein, kann aber.

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



g2rt schrieb:


> Im Idle heizt die CPU schon auf 62 Grad, was ich hier lese alles nicht so schlimm ist. Sobald aber etwas last drauf kommt ,schießt es schnell auf die 80 hoch und wird dadurch natürlich vom Lüfter laut. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? zusätzliche lüfter oben einbauen?



Du benutzt den kleinen mitgelieferten Boxed-Kühler und wunderst dich dass der laut wird?
Das einzige was da wirklich hilft ist nen anständigen Kühler zu kaufen und den alten zu ersetzen. Schnall dirn Brocken3 für 40€ drauf, regel die Lüfterkurve so, dass der bis 75°C auf Minimum läuft und dann von 75 bis 95 linear bis 100% Drehzahl und das wars - du wirst nie wieder was hören wenn du den 3900X im ECO betreibst.


----------



## soulstyle (25. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Sorry Du benutzt doch den hier oder ? Scythe Mugen 5?

Ich hatte das Problem auch, ich habe einfach mehr Gehäuselüfter verbaut und das Problem war nicht mehr da. Ich denke das deine Graka den Innenraum deines Gehäuses aufheizt.
Wenn Du Basteln magst einfach diesen Graka Tunnel bauen oder wie ich einfach Distanzmuttern zwischen Seitenscheibe und Gehäuse und schon hast Du eine tolle Belüftung und es sieht sogar gut aus.

Edit: Deine CPU und Kühler sind in Ordnung.
Siehe zu das Du die Warme Luft von der Graka gezielt abtransportierst, dann beruhigt sich deine CPU auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



soulstyle schrieb:


> Sorry Du benutzt doch den hier oder ? Scythe Mugen 5?


Nein. g2rt hat statt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen einen bestehenden "gekapert", daher die Verwirrung.


----------



## soulstyle (25. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Nein. g2rt hat statt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen einen bestehenden "gekapert", daher die Verwirrung.  .



Ich habe auch den Faden verloren.... ok das passt ja dann.


----------



## g2rt (26. März 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 3900X über 90° unter Last, was tun?*

Entschuldigt Bitte, ich mache lieber einen neun Thread auf um den Thread nicht zu kappern.


----------

